# VapeCon 2017 Poster - win 2 free tickets



## Silver

Visited Vape King Fourways today and was very pleased to see this:




It's a VapeCon 2017 poster and it looks fantastic !

We got this poster designed to help spread the word about VapeCon 2017. It is going out to several VapeCon 2017 exhibitors that have brick and mortar shops.

*So if you see one at your local vape shop, please take a pic and post it here. *

If you are a vendor that received this poster, feel free to post a pic of it here too.

*One lucky member that posts a pic in this thread will win two tickets to VapeCon 2017. Competition will close on 17 August 2017 at 5pm. Draw will take place soon after.*

Post the pic and which store you saw it at to qualify. Each pic of a different store will get you an entry into the draw. So the more posters you spot at different stores, the better you chances of winning.

#SpotThePoster-VapeCon2017

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Bumping this for those of you who haven't yet seen this thread 

If you see any posters out there at your favourite brick and mortar shop, post a pic up here with the name of the place you saw it - and you could win 2 tickets to Vapecon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ASCIIcat

Just stopped by Vap King Honeydew and managed to snap this while chilling






Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gersh

Chilling at the The vape Industry yesterday

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Thanks @ASCIIcat and @Gersh 
Great to see!


----------



## Silver

Just want to thank Kevin from Wicked Vape and his team for offering to help us with the logistics of getting the posters to the various VapeCon 2017 exhibitors with brick and mortar stores.

Thank you Kevin, I have been in touch with several vendors in the past week who told me they had received the poster. 

You sir are a champion!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Mari

We will also be attending VapeCon and we are extremely excited to see all the new faces and get together with some of the old faces...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

@ShaneW sent me this picture previously

The poster is up at Juicy Joes in Cape Town!



Thank you @ShaneW !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper

We @Tisha are on holiday in Limpopo and decided to pop in at The Vape Guy in Tzaneen. Had a great chat to @BumbleBee and picked up some items. Of coarse we could not leave without some Milk Tart.
Had to snap a pic for this thread.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks @SAVaper 
That is marvellous
Am so happy to see the poster made it to Tzaneen
Hope you enjoy the rest of your trip

Thanks @BumbleBee !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Just a reminder, this *competition will close tomorrow 17 August. Lets make it at 5pm.*

If you want to *win 2 tickets to VapeCon 2017 on 26th August, *post a pic of the poster you have seen and the shop you saw it in and you could win.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Not many takers here...

It certainly seems that everybody have their tickets for VapeCon sorted already

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Kaizer

Hanging out at my second home (JJ's Emporium) and remembered to take a pic:


@wazarmoto

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gersh

@Silver , so who's the lucky winner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Gersh said:


> @Silver , so who's the lucky winner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sorry @Gersh - my fault
I was supposed to do the draw yesterday but we were swamped with Vapecon preparations
Will get to it during the course of today

Just hang in there a bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Right, it's time to do the *draw *for this competition

Thank you to those who posted pics of the poster in the various shops - and to the shops for putting up the poster!

(Am going to exclude members of the Admin and Mod Team and vendors)

Here are the eligible entrants:

ASCIIcat 
Gersh 
SAVaper 
Kaizer 

Now to run the randomiser - the name at the top will win the 2 tickets!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Sorry guys
Phone going crazy with last minute vendor requests for VapeCon 

Lets get this back on track


----------



## Silver

And the winner is....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@ASCIIcat 

You are the winner!

You have won yourself two tickets to VapeCon 2017!!!
We will be in touch with you to award you the tickets.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Well... guess what

@ASCIIcat has already won 2 tickets in another giveaway here on ECIGSSA so he has kindly agreed to a redraw without his name on the list - in order to spread the love and let the tickets be won by somebody else.

So we are going to redraw shortly with the other names and the name on top will be the new winner.

Thank you @ASCIIcat - you are a champ

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

We have done the redraw

And the winner is...... 

*@SAVaper *

Congrats @SAVaper - we will be in touch to award you your 2 tickets to VapeCon 2017

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

Silver said:


> We have done the redraw
> 
> And the winner is......
> 
> *@SAVaper *
> 
> Congrats @SAVaper - we will be in touch to award you your 2 tickets to VapeCon 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104898


Congratulations @SAVaper! 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Give that man a bells. 
#standupguy
@ASCIIcat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kaizer

Dammit, I lost TWICE!
u suck @Silver 

Gratz to the @SAVaper

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Kaizer said:


> Dammit, I lost TWICE!
> u suck @Silver
> 
> Gratz to the @SAVaper



Sorry @Kaizer 

Hope to see you nonetheless at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer

Silver said:


> Sorry @Kaizer
> 
> Hope to see you nonetheless at VapeCon!



Definitely. Cant miss out, its right on my doorstep.
Wont be entering any competitions tho....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Give that man a bells. 
#standupguy
@ASCIIcat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper

Silver said:


> We have done the redraw
> 
> And the winner is......
> 
> *@SAVaper *
> 
> Congrats @SAVaper - we will be in touch to award you your 2 tickets to VapeCon 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104898




Awesome. Thanks so much Ecigssa. This is fantastic!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVaper

ASCIIcat said:


> Congratulations @SAVaper!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk



Thanks @ASCIIcat 
Much appreciated.
You are a star

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

SAVaper said:


> Thanks @ASCIIcat
> Much appreciated.
> You are a star


No problem dude! Hope to see you there!  
Congratulations again 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

